# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Essilor vs. Zeiss

## jagiki

Okay, so I have tried a Essilor Single Vision 360 lens and a Zeiss Single Vision lens with i. scription. I have to say that I really can't tell a huge difference between the two like I had hoped that I would. I do have trefoil, so I was hoping that the Zeiss lens would help a little more with night driving because of my high order abberation. We have always been a big Varilux office; but, are now looking at trying this different lens. We do a lot of Varilux Physio Enhanced and are looking at purchasing the Visioffice. The i. sciption RX with Zeiss requires the i. profiler which is pretty $$$. What do you guys use? Have any of you used the i. scription before? I think that I may have difficulty selling this lens due to the price and I think that it is similar to the Izon lens. What are your thoughts?

----------


## Uilleann

Does Zeiss actually use the magic goo as well?  I thought theirs was more of a ground in solution but we'll need to wait for Darryl to confirm or deny.  Also, if you compared the 360 lens against the Individual, you aren't really working with apples to apples.  You'd want to look at the SV Eyecode lens.  As for the cost, in our market, we're able to get the Essilor lens for about 25% less than the Zeiss product.  So if the optics didn't offer any appreciable difference between the two manufacturers, then the obvious choice would seem to be the less expensive product.  But once again, I would suggest a direct comparison between the Individual and the Eyecode products for a more consistent end result.

Just 2 pence...

P.S. As this is the progressive forum, this would apply to the same lens offerings from the respective companies in progressive forms as well, but the OP mentioned SV lenses.

----------


## Barry Santini

An Essilor Eyecode-derived SV lens is NOT an iterated, volume-minimized & tweaked Iscription lens.  The Zeiss approach is trying to maximize depth of field across _many types of focal distances and pupil sizes_, as well as trying to factor in some HOA correction where it is conducive to it's stated goal. Beside CR and POW values, I'm not aware that Eyecode promises to do any other this, even in a 360/FIT lens.

B

----------


## Uilleann

Does it matter what the Zeiss lens does to achieve it's goal (or any OTHER lens manufacturer for that matter) if the end user cannot tell any difference?  Not extolling the virtues of either lens, but again, if it comes down to money...

----------


## rdcoach5

> Does it matter what the Zeiss lens does to achieve it's goal (or any OTHER lens manufacturer for that matter) if the end user cannot tell any difference? Not extolling the virtues of either lens, but again, if it comes down to money...


It doesn't just come down to money but cost/effectiveness. OK, a Porsche 911 handles 100 times better than my cobalt. It doesn't cost 100 times more. Is it worth it ?  YES!!!!  .....Is the Zeiss i. Scription  worth the xtra cost? If the patient does not have much high order aberration, it's simple, NO

----------


## Uilleann

Abberation Schmaberation.

All the fancy machines and lens combos in the world don't mean anything if the patient doesn't FEEL like they see better.  And if they don't feel they see it, they ain't gonna lay down coin for it.

----------


## Goofycar

> An Essilor Eyecode-derived SV lens is NOT an iterated, volume-minimized & tweaked Iscription lens. The Zeiss approach is trying to maximize depth of field across _many types of focal distances and pupil sizes_, as well as trying to factor in some HOA correction where it is conducive to it's stated goal. Beside CR and POW values, I'm not aware that Eyecode promises to do any other this, even in a 360/FIT lens.
> 
> B


Please understand Barry that the Eyecode does not promise to correct HOA.  But to measurement ERC means that the manufacturer is taking into consideration the actual eye rotation center, not the average 25.5 mm that all lens manufactuers make when designing a PAL (and SV for that manner), regardless of HOA.  The Eyecode lens is not a factor with 360/FIT lenses but with Ipseo, Physio Enhanced, and SV.  The end result of Eyecode is two-fold;  ERC as well as natural head position (which equates to head position in relation to taking PD).  And, Physio Enhanced and Ipseo lenses both incorporate pupil diamaters for low light for greater sharpness of vision.

----------

